# Unknown bike (..for me)



## marius.suiram (Dec 15, 2017)

Any idea what bike is that one?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 15, 2017)

Looks like it has a Schwinn DD fork.  LOL


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 16, 2017)

I think it might be a made to look old bike. Not any real value except decoration


----------



## Casper (Dec 21, 2017)

Looks English possibly, Check Tri-Ang or Mobo brand?


----------

